# Coachbuilt motorhome accident repairs



## 123654 (May 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have just had a hire van reverse at speed into the passenger side of my Rimor Europeo coachbuilt motorhome and I need some advice on how to proceed with repairs. The MH is 3 years old and has a 5 year gaurantee against leaks so I would assume the work would have to be carried out by a main dealer in order to maintain the warranty but the main dealer is Southdowns Motor Caravans in Portsmouth whilst I'm up in Aberdeen plus we have a two week holiday planned with the motorhome in less than two months time. Any advice on how to proceed with the whole repair process and what we can claim due to the loss of use would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
MarkH.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Contact the dealer to find your nearest local dealer or recommended repairer. If done by a recommended repaier it will not affect the warranty.

Also, you will have to get past the insurance company - whomever you are claiming from. Friend of mine had his new mercedes (car) insured through direct line. Someone reversed into that, and direct line refused to pay for the work to be done properly, by an approved mercedes repairer, in favour for a small local knocking shop and he invalidated his new car warranty - but had no choice.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I slightly crunched the top rear quarter on our brand-new Hymer coach built.

Safeguard insurance handled it all superbly and it went back to Hymer in Preston for repair.

It cost about *six grand* to fix but to my amazement it all looks as though I had never bent it.

I would not allow the insurers to fob you off with taking it anywhere else but to an authorised repair agent for your manufacturer.

Dented my pride somewhat and has put me back a year on no-claims though!


----------



## 123654 (May 18, 2009)

My nearest repair centre is in the Midlands which is still a good 400 miles away so I need to know what options are available for getting the van to them before I speak to the insurance company again. It looks like the repair could take 4 to 6 weeks if it's minor and 2 to 3 months if there is structural damage so it won't be repaired in time for our holiday either so I need advice on where I stand and what I can claim for....loss of use etc.


----------



## 123654 (May 18, 2009)

Hi Pippin,

We are with Safegaurd as well but unfortunately because of the location there are no local dealers. I have spoken with Safegaurd but they couldn't recommend a local repairer and have left me to arrange a quote for repairs. I will be insisting that it goes back to an approved repair centre to maintain it's value and warranty as I have come across this problem previously when my insurance company wanted to repair my 6 week old car at an independant repairer instead of the main dealer which would have forfeited my warranty.
I just wander what they will say when I ask for approval to get the motorhome transported to the other end of the country?

This looks like it could get expensive.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

What they may arrange is to cover you to drive it there, pick up a hire car and come back with hotel stop -over etc. If you tell them you are willing to do that as long as they pay for the car and stop over, and you are willing to loose a few days work (or at least tell them that!) then i am sure they would take that rather than pay for £2.50 per mile to have a recovery agent do the same!


----------



## 123654 (May 18, 2009)

Hi Rainbow-Chasers,

I was looking to get a recovery agent to move it as it's too long a drive, too much hassle and a waste of a weekend. I just wandered what the insurance company would say to it.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I sent photographs of the damage to Hymer, at their suggestion.

Unfortunately they decided it would need MK1 eyeball so we drove it all the way there for a five-minute inspection so they could order all the parts!

Then had to take it back for the repair!

Oh, and an insurance assessor came a long way to verify the damage.

He called about 07:30 one morning, didn't even ring the doorbell to ask for the keys to look inside the van!

Weird!

Incidentally, if you tell them that it is *not* in a driveable state then they will *have* to transport it - at the insurers expense!

If you have legal expenses cover then that is the route to take for loss of use and/or hire of a replacement.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

hope you get it sorted quick, iv'e been waiting for the bit of skirt that go's under the door for over a year, mines the same as yours but a different name. dennis


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hope you get this sorted soon.

I seem to recall on another post that the 'at fault' party's insurer is liable for your expenses - this would include transportation AND I AM SURE THE HIRE OF ANOTHER MOTORHOME FOR YOUR BOOKED HOLIDAY.

I may be wrong - your insurer/broker should be able to advise.....

If it was a hire van from a reputable company, they are unlikely to be awkward about insurance claim.
regards


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Repairs*

Hi Mark,

I've got a Rimor Sailer and I got permission from Rimor to have a shower tray replaced under warranty by Harpers in Elgin (approved caravan repairers) after my original supplier in Kelso decided they didn't have the necessary skills to carry this out.

It cracked whilst returning from France and I went via Southdowns to enable them to take photos and get the ball rolling.

There's also another dealer at Laurencekirk who were going to become a Rimor dealer but didn't look too hopeful last time I visited. Reports from others weren't too favourable either.

By the way, you weren't heading towards Huntly on Sunday? Happened to pass a Europeo when heading home.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Motorhome repair*

Be careful where you take your van. I ripped the roof lights off my van in France 18 months ago. I live near Newark so I took the van to Brownhills for an estimate. I contacted Norwich Union and they said they do not deal with Brownhills as they are too expensive. Another company named 
77 Motors in Newark took on the repairs and did an excellent job. When I applied to Norwich Union for a replacement car whilst my van was off the road for four months, Norwich Union replied that as I hadn't taken my van to one of THEIR AUTHORISED REPAIRERS, I would only be allowed a replacement car whist the van was actually in the workshop being repaired. The van was off the road for four months awaitng a new roof and without the good will of 77 Motors the van would have been out in all weathers during the Winter with no roof lights. They fited temporary roof lights then removed them to fit the new roof.
If you have an accident and it is your fault, don't expect to get a hire car free even though it states that in your policy If you were at fault you will only get a hire car for the period the van is in the workshop. Bear this in mind. It may not be the case with all insurers but it certainly was with me.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

SDR08 said:


> My nearest repair centre is in the Midlands which is still a good 400 miles away so I need to know what options are available for getting the van to them before I speak to the insurance company again. It looks like the repair could take 4 to 6 weeks if it's minor and 2 to 3 months if there is structural damage so it won't be repaired in time for our holiday either so I need advice on where I stand and what I can claim for....loss of use etc.


I would say that you are definately entitled to claim for the hire of a replacement van for the period of your holiday and all costs associated with getting the van taken to and from the repair centre.

Claiming for a hire van for the whole period is a bit 'off' as its not like a car in everyday use.

One could also add in the odd weekend to be fair.

As it is a hire company you can also claim direct against them should you so wish and leave your own insurance company out of the equation.

Peter


----------



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Damage repairs*

Yes, to be fair I didn't expect to get a hire car for four months but according to the assessor at 77 Motors in Newark, I would have been entitled to a car for the whole period had the damage not been my fault, which is what rankled me a bit.
Still alls well that ends well, we now have our van back and it is beaufully dry inside, not outside unfortunately, but lovely inside. Hate a certain tunnel in Rouen by the river!


----------

